# Cantonese: See you on Wednesday!



## yuechu

大家好！

Does anyone know how to say "See you on Wednesday!" in Cantonese? Would it be the same as in Mandarin? (下個）禮拜三見！ (for example?)
Thanks!


----------



## Ghabi

Yeah, lai5baai3saam1 gin3 禮拜三見 is perfect.


----------



## ting123456

周三见  或者  星期三见


----------



## yuechu

Thank you both for your help! 禮拜 is more common in Cantonese than 星期 or 週, right? (or are they all equally frequent?)


----------



## ting123456

禮拜（礼拜）三 更加口语化 吧。周三、星期三一般用于书面或正式场合。如下达文件或通知，一般要用“星期”、“周”；如果你电话通知某个人，则可以说“禮拜（礼拜）几"


----------



## SuperXW

Yuechu asked about Cantonese.
周/週 is not used in Cantonese.


----------



## hx1997

Well, my friends from 广州 often use 星期, more than they use 礼拜. Maybe it's a matter of personal preference. :/


----------



## Ghabi

星期 is perfectly fine. It's just that, as *SuperXW* remarks, 周/週 is not used.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your help!



SuperXW said:


> 周/週 is not used in Cantonese.


Do you mean that in Cantonese, 周（週）is not used just when talking about the days of the week (周一，周二, etc.), or that it is not used at all (for the meaning of "week") and that 星期 and 礼拜 is used instead?


----------



## SuperXW

Colloquially, I don't think it is used for "week" at all.


----------



## Echo Liang

yuechu said:


> Do you mean that in Cantonese, 周（週）is not used just when talking about the days of the week (周一，周二, etc.), or that it is not used at all (for the meaning of "week") and that 星期 and 礼拜 is used instead?


周（週）is usually used in written language, while 星期 and 礼拜 are used in spoken language. So 星期 and 礼拜 sound more colloquial. If 周（週）is used in daily conversation , it would sound a little weird. Imagine you say "If you have any questions regarding our talk, please contact me without hestation" to your friend. So I think 周（週）is just too formal.


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, Echo Liang!


----------



## SuperXW

Echo Liang said:


> 周（週）is usually used in written language, while 星期 and 礼拜 are used in spoken language. So 星期 and 礼拜 sound more colloquial. If 周（週）is used in daily conversation , it would sound a little weird. Imagine you say "If you have any questions regarding our talk, please contact me without hestation" to your friend. So I think 周（週）is just too formal.


I used to see a notice in a Hong Kong library using 週日(or 週天 can't remember) to mean "Weekdays", not "Sunday". I was amazed.


----------

